# My Lcd Digital Watch Collection.



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

In 1998 I bought a copy of Pieter Doensen's excellent book *'WATCH - history of the modern wrist watch'. * This book is the complete story of the electric watch to the mid 1990s and is a must for anyone interested in electric, quartz, LED or LCD watches.

When I got to page 68 I was hooked - a full page picture of the round Braun DW20 and the square Braun DW30. I had to have one, but which one? This problem was resolved by deciding to have one of each!

The next problem was finding one.......In 1998 the Internet was in its infancy and no good for watch finding so I resorted to a 'wanted' ad in LOOT. A long shot but I got one reply from a retired American Bank Executive who had a DW20 which no longer functioned. This was an anniversary present to him from his German wife in the late 1970s and he was hoping I could advise a repairer for it. I couldn't help him but he sensed my desparation and agreed to sell it to me complete with original purchase invoice and instruction book.

Over the next few months I played with, dismantled and reassembled the electronic module until one day it burst back into life. I was now a self taught fully fledged digital watch repair man. Over the years I have managed to breathe life into many dead digital watches and in addition to the Braun watches have 'operated' on Longines, Omega and Heuer examples.

For my next watch I advertised in a German Braun collector's magazine and for the next few years flew to Germany each November to attend the Braun collector's fair in Hamburg.

Eventually I had the complete set - the DW20 in black and silver and also the DW30 in black (only 200 made) and silver all NOS complete with plastic box, outer carton, instructions and guarantee. As the final piece in this collection I bought one of the DW30 prototypes on a metal strap - the production watch was only available with a leather strap.

Over the following years my collection grew by adding examples from Heuer, Longines, Omega and Seiko etc. until I was buying batteries by the box load. I decided to reduce the collection which now just consists of the watches illustrated below. Well there are few more....the black DW20, black DW30 and prototpye DW30 which are not in the pics.

I have recently become interested in mechanical watches (Omega 1960s - 1970s) so the collection may have to reduce even further to fund this but I'm still thinking about this.

Pictured below in the group shot from left to right are:

*1977 Omega Seamaster *- original box, outer carton and warranty book.

*1977 Braun DW20 *- NOS with original box, outer carton, instruction book and warranty.

*1977 Heuer Kentucky *- NOS when I bought it but I actually wear this on a regular basis with instruction book.

*1978 Braun DW30* - NOS with original box, outer carton, instruction book and warranty.

*1977 Heuer Chronsplit Manhattan *- NOS with original box and instruction book/warranty.

_Note: I have mentioned boxes and instruction books etc. but not all items are illustrated. _

Unfortunately I didn't take any pics of the watches in my collection that I have sold so I thought I would do this group shot and share it with the LCD fans on this forum.

Many thanks to Agent Orange aka Gary for posting the pics which will follow as soon as I send them to him - I hope you like them?

Jack


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Great post and nice to read about how you developed your interest in them. I'm very much looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Here you go picture freaks 



















Fantastic examples Jack and absolutely no problem at all.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

The DW30 is my favourite, always loved those models, such a cool case.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Jack G said:


> ...so the collection may have to reduce even further to fund this but I'm still thinking about this.
> 
> *1977 Heuer Chronsplit Manhattan *- NOS with original box and instruction book/warranty.


Oh! Me please, me please, me please, me please, me please! 

Seriously though v.nice indeed!

Yours 'a freak'


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Jack I'd wished I'd known you about 6 months ago. I was given this on the proviso that I pay for it if I got it working.










I always liked this model and what makes this one very special it's a military issue piece. Who in their right mind issued such a fragile and unstable watch it is beyond me. Anyway to cut a long story short, despite lots of help for various forums I couldn't get it to work and eventually the rightful owner found someone who was willing to pay good money for it. Shame as really love the looks, always reminds me of robot in The Day the Earth Stood Still.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I'll fight Stuart for the Manhatten 

Its bloody lovely


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

_*Jack I'd wished I'd known you about 6 months ago. I was given this on the proviso that I pay for it if I got it working.*_

Hello Gary,

I agree - lovely watch and I sometimes wish I had kept mine.

I also had a Heuer/Ford twin window LCD - but alas also gone.

Regards, Jack


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

jasonm said:


> I'll fight Stuart for the Manhatten
> 
> Its bloody lovely


Hello Jason and Stuart,

Please don't fight on my account - well my watch's account!

Although the dial looks grey in the pic it is actually the black dial version.

Regards, Jack


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Jack G said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I'll fight Stuart for the Manhatten
> ...


Spoilsport !

May the best man win !

It's too bloody quiet around here recently, and a good old punchup for such a prize would certainly liven things up.

Even the Politics forum is as polite and quiet these days as Bettys tearooms. :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

catflem said:


> Jack G said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


You talking to me? :fish: :boxing:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jeeze you got it bad Jack 

Bloody lovely!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I'll fight Stuart for the Manhatten
> 
> Its bloody lovely


I'll fight you both :donatello: . Love the Manhatten ...love the collection! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow, wow, wow those are superb examples :drool:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great collection. The Heuer Manhattan is superb. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

jasonm said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > Jack G said:
> ...


In the red Corner fighting for Wales we have Stuart the Tigerbay Tiger.

In the Blue Corner fighting for the East of England we have Jason the Fen Tiger.

In the pink Corner fighting for Brighton we have SilverHawk, the Pink Panther.

All we've got to do now is find someone who lives up North to fight in the Orange Corner................. h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Pink corner ! PMSL!!! :lol: h34r: :lol:


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey guys,

If you are all so keen to fight after seeing the tiny pic of the Manhattan I have some close-up pics that would really get you going.

But I need a volunteer to post them for me. - they are ready to email if I have any offers.

Jack


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Jack G said:


> I have recently become interested in mechanical watches (Omega 1960s - 1970s) so the collection may have to reduce even further to fund this but I'm still thinking about this.


Super collection :thumbup: I wouldn't sell any, not even for Omegas


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Jack G said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> If you are all so keen to fight after seeing the tiny pic of the Manhattan I have some close-up pics that would really get you going.
> 
> ...


Send 'em over mate and I'll do my thing.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice collection. I was watching a Manhattan on ebay recently but it went to rich for me. Wouldn't say no to the Kentucky either or the Omega


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Jack's gorgeous Heuer Manhattan :tongue2:














































Better get practising those fighting skills lads 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Pink corner ! PMSL!!! :lol: h34r: :lol:


I didn't.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Absolutely lovely :tongue2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Stunning pics of a stunning watch. :wub:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

catflem said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > catflem said:
> ...


I go off line for a couple of hours (I've been to the gym sparring practice with Tyson h34r: ) and come back to this 

When, where and what time fella's? :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Jack's gorgeous Heuer Manhattan :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jack. Thank you for posting :wub: this has made my day! :thumbsup: Absolutly cracking and I am very very envious :yes: Cheers Stu


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Guys,

I'm quite surprised by such a positive reaction to the Manhattan and thanks to the following for their comments.

Stanford, Roberts, Thunderbolt, Minkle and Stuart.

Regards, Jack


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

pg tips said:


> Jeeze you got it bad Jack
> 
> Bloody lovely!


Hello Jeeze,

Your comment should read 'had it bad' as I'm 'cured' now!

Jack


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Jack G said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Jeeze you got it bad Jack
> ...


Oh, I forgot to mention I'm off to STS this morning!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Jack G said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'm quite surprised by such a positive reaction to the Manhattan and thanks to the following for their comments.
> 
> ...


Jack - you can't put a price on style - its that simple!

Enjoy. Stuart


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Stuarts right, its just 'right'.....


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Guys,

My Heuer Chronosplit Manhattan has now been listed on the Sales Forum.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't afford it Jack :cry2: but I wish you the best of luck for a quick sale - it would be lovely if it stayed on the forum...

Best regards, Stuart


----------

